# EXO TERRA "nano".



## codykrr (Jan 14, 2011)

I was at a local pet store today to get me a few slabs of cork bark, and I noticed a new(ish)  size of the exo terra line up.

The "tall" version measures 8x8x12 inches.  They come with a background(and maybe a light?) not sure.

There really nice looking and about the same price as getting all the supplies to make a "Robc" style enclosure.

[YOUTUBE]a1o8R9snx84[/YOUTUBE]

they had them locally for 22 bucks each.

I believe joshsfrogs has them for 35 bucks


----------



## Wachusaynoob (Jan 14, 2011)

Thaaaats Awesome!


----------



## Hobo (Jan 14, 2011)

I got one for free. Nice little enclosure for small arboreals and juvies. They also make one with more terrestrial dimensions. I keep my avic in one of "tall" ones.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jan 14, 2011)

My A. Avicularia loves hers! Just make sure you cover that screen top.


----------



## JuGGaL0K0W (Jan 14, 2011)

i have seen those in my LPS lately.. their 55 here though. :wall:


----------



## codykrr (Jan 14, 2011)

^ really.  I was actually surprised at how cheap they were here locally.  I got home and was looking at prices online(thinking they would be cheaper) and they were all more expensive.

First time I have ever saw a retail store selling something cheaper than online.

Maybe it was a special though.  Either way they seemed pretty neat.


----------



## Moltar (Jan 14, 2011)

That's pretty sweet. I want.

Exo-terra has recently changed the packaging in retail stores so you can only buy with a light hood, assorted fake plants, substrate, etc. All of which I don't need for my T's. Any idea if these are only available as a kit like that or can they be bought by themselves?


----------



## codykrr (Jan 14, 2011)

Well it appears they come sold separate.

The one I saw in the store yesterday said it only included the background.  Then later researching I found the light is separate as well.


----------



## Hobo (Jan 14, 2011)

Moltar said:


> That's pretty sweet. I want.
> 
> Exo-terra has recently changed the packaging in retail stores so you can only buy with a light hood, assorted fake plants, substrate, etc. All of which I don't need for my T's. Any idea if these are only available as a kit like that or can they be bought by themselves?


Mine only came with the background.
Here in Canada, they're about $60

I say get it Cody, while the gettin's good!


----------



## DansDragons (Jan 14, 2011)

$85.99 here in NY..


----------



## EmilyK (Jan 14, 2011)

They're about $50 here too. I like the size, though.


----------



## Johnny1320 (Jan 14, 2011)

AnTalonawd advised me to removed the screen completely and replace it with plexi or acrylic because they can get their feet(I'm not great with T anatomy yet.  Forgive me.) Caught in it.  I am working on a 12x12x12 exo, for a yet to be determined T.  I'm thinking our GBB when it gets big because they seem to be somewhat active and it seems like the size is appropiate for a semi arboreal.   You can get this size for 52.99 from joshsfrogs.com with free shipping.  Their prices for show pick up if they come to your town are even better.  Actually the nano is 36 on there.  They're good people and a site sponsor I believe.  And there is a new nano that is 8x8x8.

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------

Btw, I've found the 12x12x12 on craigslist for $20.  You just need to be quick!


----------



## JuGGaL0K0W (Jan 14, 2011)

Couldn't resist i bought one, a nano "tall". It's for a juvie Heteroscodra maculata that im picking up over the weekend.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 14, 2011)

Hobo said:


> Mine only came with the background.
> Here in Canada, they're about $60
> 
> I say get it Cody, while the gettin's good!


I thought about it. but, honestly I dont have anything to put in them.

all my arboreals are either too small, or too big.

I do however have two A. minatrix that could be housed in them when adults.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Jan 14, 2011)

They are $50 here. These are not bad http://www.petco.com/product/113929/PETCO-Premium-Mini-Garden-Terrarium.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh, I gotta get me some of these... Must go look around locally tomorrow!


----------



## Philth (Jan 15, 2011)

DansDragons said:


> $85.99 here in NY..


haha, rent aint cheap in NY, even when your a spider.



codykrr said:


> The "tall" version measures 8x8x12 inches.  They come with a background(and maybe a light?) not sure.


I'm willing to bet that the light is sold separate and will cost more than the entire "nano"

Later, Tom


----------



## codykrr (Jan 15, 2011)

Tom, 

Yeah the light is sold separate and is 21.99. at least here.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jan 15, 2011)

I thought about getting the light so when I want to show people my T's they can actually see them in the dark enclosures. The price was a turnoff and I didn't want an ugly cord hanging down.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 15, 2011)

^ a flashlight is a lot cheaper


----------



## advan (Jan 15, 2011)

codykrr said:


> ^ a flashlight is a lot cheaper


+1 
I have two, got one for $40 and one for $35. If i saw them for $22 i would of got a few!


----------



## Draychen (Jan 15, 2011)

They've been around since late September 2010. (in Virginia) they're $25 a pop without the light (Pet Paradise), but include the background. The lights here are nearly $30 themselves and are easily substituted with a SunGlow Flex arm LED (About $15 a pop) (they have two sliding slats at the rear that allow for something to be slid into it). Sadly, with the included background, you lose about 1/5th of the inner volume of the enclosure. It's quite thick (about the same density of the backdrops of the much larger enclosures). I recieved quite a few of these in trade for some tarantulas en bulk and really (aside from the background) couldn't be happier. I removed the background in order to add a flat coco husk roll-out background for each.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 15, 2011)

i got mine for 20 bucks....got a golden gecko in it, a little small for him, but hes over 8 years old so...and i actually bought it to put my P. irminia in, until i realized it will turn into the most vicious T i got...


----------



## Londoner (Jan 15, 2011)

advan said:


> +1
> I have two, got one for $40 and one for $35. If i saw them for $22 i would of got a few!


You spent $75 on torches!?  (only kidding)

I like 'em!


----------



## Ictinike (Jan 15, 2011)

Picked up a Nano "Tall" for $33 tonight for an A. metallica rehouse tomorrow.. 

Not bad and I've always liked the Exo Terra stuff just so big/bulky/costly for what we need them for but for $33 it's a great size and I won't have to fashion something for a lid/hinge/drilled plexi.

In comparison I picked up a standard 2.5g glass aquarium with a screen hood for $20 something together so they are more expensive than those but for arboreal they are easier.  The 2.5g is for an ever growing A. brocklehursti that's rehoused as well tomorrow


----------



## micheldied (Jan 15, 2011)

Those are about 50 USD here.....


----------



## codykrr (Jan 16, 2011)

Londoner said:


> You spent $75 on torches!?  (only kidding)
> 
> I like 'em!


My surefire flashlight was 120 USD....


----------



## ladizzlee (Jan 16, 2011)

i use the tall nano for my p. regaliss. he loves it.


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 12, 2011)

I picked up 4 of the Nano Talls today at $25 each at a show.
I have to say I really dig them.  Gonna put some Taps in them tonight.

Eric


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 12, 2011)

Cool. I really hope one of my LPS has some of these but if they're over $35, I wouldn't buy them.. can get a bigger one at Tarantula Cages for that.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Feb 22, 2011)

Just got a few of these myself today and I'm more than impressed with them awesome size enclosures for most _Avicularia, Psalmopoeus_ and _Tapinauchenius._













Fully recommend them!!!


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 22, 2011)

Aside from the screen top, they look perfect.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Feb 22, 2011)

Najakeeper said:


> Aside from the screen top, they look perfect.


Easily sorted out by getting some perspex cut slightly smaller than the screen itself to block off some of the airflow.


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 22, 2011)

It is not the airflow that scares me, it is the spider getting stuck in the mesh and losing a leg, which may result in a fall and abdomen injuries.


----------



## hassman789 (Feb 22, 2011)

I was just at petco on like saterday and I don't think they had these. But they do have these half moon enclosures that are supposed to be for tarantulas, I personally don't like it though.


----------



## PitViper (Feb 22, 2011)

I got one at a reptile show in Sept. before they were in stores, I have an A. Avic in it, they were supposed to be sold in Petsmart or Petco according to the ExoTerra guy i talked to but I still have yet to see them near me.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 22, 2011)

gmrpnk21 said:


> My A. Avicularia loves hers! Just make sure you cover that screen top.


Dumb question here.  What is the purpose of this?  To escape proof the tank?  Control the humidity?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0 (Feb 22, 2011)

To control the humidity. And I suppose if you replaced the mesh all together, to make it safer/control humidity. I don't see why anyone would spend $50+ on these enclosures. I got my 12x12x18 ZooMeds which seem to be the exact same thing for $30-$45 a piece. Of course that was on sale during the holidays but the regular price is still $60 which to me is still a great price for such a quality enclosure. If there is a difference between the ZooMed and Exo-Terra please enlighten me


----------



## KoriTamashii (Feb 22, 2011)

2oCHEVYo0 said:


> To control the humidity. And I suppose if you replaced the mesh all together, to make it safer/control humidity. I don't see why anyone would spend $50+ on these enclosures. I got my 12x12x18 ZooMeds which seem to be the exact same thing for $30-$45 a piece. Of course that was on sale during the holidays but the regular price is still $60 which to me is still a great price for such a quality enclosure. If there is a difference between the ZooMed and Exo-Terra please enlighten me


It's smaller than the 12x12x18.

And there's really not a huge difference between the two, just slight variations in build.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Feb 23, 2011)

micheldied said:


> Those are about 50 USD here.....


Where is "here"? :?


----------



## mOtOjUnKiE (Feb 23, 2011)

These things are great, I just picked 2 of 'em up earlier today! I got an 8x8x8 & the 8x8x12...with some tiny water dishes...I can't wait till some slings actually grow big enough to live in them!

My fave part is the little mini lock hole where you can stick a little luggage lock so kiddies can't open the door


----------



## Hobo (Feb 23, 2011)

Bah, these things are still $60 around here.
Neat little enclosure though, seems to work well for my avic.


----------



## mOtOjUnKiE (Feb 23, 2011)

That's sick expensive!!!! The terrestrial one was $22 & the taller arboreal one was $25...maybe there's a store online where you can find them cheaper!


----------



## KoriTamashii (Feb 23, 2011)

mOtOjUnKiE said:


> These things are great, I just picked 2 of 'em up earlier today! I got an 8x8x8 & the 8x8x12...with some tiny water dishes...I can't wait till some slings actually grow big enough to live in them!
> 
> My fave part is the little mini lock hole where you can stick a little luggage lock so kiddies can't open the door


Where did you get them? What store, I mean.


----------



## mOtOjUnKiE (Feb 23, 2011)

KoriTamashii said:


> Where did you get them? What store, I mean.


There's a chain of stores here in the bay area called "Pet Club" they're like the Costco of pet stores...they must buy in huge bulk to pass the discounts on to customers...everything is way cheaper than retail there...EXCEPT dog food! But treats, toys, fish/aquarium supplies, etc...all really cheap. They even sell snakes, starting to sell tarantulas & scorps, and they sell fish & birds too.


----------



## DrJonnyD (Mar 29, 2011)

*confused*

I read through the whole thread and there was a good amount of talk about keeping Avics in the 8X8X12 version.  Am I to believe this is referring to adult Avics or is there just an assumption that they are made for Juvies who will later be moved.  I have an adult Versicolor that is in need of rehousing and I am torn about which dirrection or size to go.  I would just go with a converted 5.5 gallon, but my wife like things to look clean and I would like to limit the space if possible.  A little help from the experienced would be nice.  thanks


----------



## codykrr (Mar 29, 2011)

Personally For a versicolor Id use no less than a 5 gallon tank.


----------

